# 2022 Knoxville, IA Fall Swap Meet



## wrongway (Aug 25, 2022)

Here is the Fall Swap Meet in Knoxville, IA.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Just curious who is sponsoring this event?


----------



## falconer (Aug 25, 2022)

2023? or 2022


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious who is sponsoring this event?



Could call number and ask??


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 28, 2022)

sponsoring this event?


South Central Iowa Vintage Classic Bicycle Club is.


----------



## wrongway (Aug 29, 2022)

It's for 2022. I guess the maker of the poster didn't put that in there. Sorry.


----------



## falconer (Aug 29, 2022)

I asked only because you had 2023 in title


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 12, 2022)

Who's going to this, and what are you bringing?


----------



## wrongway (Sep 12, 2022)

falconer said:


> I asked only because you had 2023 in title



Sorry, just noticed that......


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 22, 2022)

Trailer all loaded and ready for Iowa. Still have a few more nice ones to load in the back of the truck. See ya Sunday! 









Here is a link to see some of the bikes individually!  








						Huge vintage bicycle & project bike sale. KC & South-Central Iowa | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

I will be having a huge fall vintage bike and project bike sale to clear room for winter storage. All bikes available for pickup in the South Kansas City area (Spring Hill) and I will be taking as many as I can to the South-Central Iowa (Knoxville) Bicycle swap meet 9/25 and the KC El Torreon...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Metalbender (Sep 22, 2022)

Great swap that grows every year....FREE, FREE, FREE...Nice guys who run it....very laid back and fun.


----------



## STL TED (Sep 24, 2022)

Knoxville bound


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2022)

Where is the pics?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 27, 2022)

Had a great time at the South-Central Vintage bike swap in Knoxville Iowa this past weekend. I sold a ton of stuff, met some cool new vintage bike guys, got to see some old friends, and picked up a couple of rare, odd ball things. Among them was this Whizzer Pal-Seat, and 1966 Lady Sonda! BIG Thanks to the guys that put this on, hope to see you in the Spring.


----------



## Metalbender (Sep 28, 2022)

10~18kustoms said:


> Had a great time at the South-Central Vintage bike swap in Knoxville Iowa this past weekend. I sold a ton of stuff, met some cool new vintage bike guys, got to see some old friends, and picked up a couple of rare, odd ball things. Among them was this Whizzer Pal-Seat, and 1966 Lady Sonda! BIG Thanks to the guys that put this on, hope to see you in the Spring.
> View attachment 1702511
> 
> View attachment 1702512
> ...



I'm enjoying the parts I purchased from you...hope to see you in spring..Darrell


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 28, 2022)

No one else took any pics?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 28, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> No one else took any pics?



I'm really bad about taking pictures, but there were several guys that I saw that did, and one shooting a video. Hopefully one of them will post them here.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 28, 2022)

here's a video:      


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=506064217522213


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 28, 2022)

dave the wave said:


> here's a video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that...it's like I was there!


----------

